# Have I missed something here - the Echostar TR-50 hype



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Among CNET's the Best of CES 2008:


> ....There just isn't a good DVR solution for the rabbit-ears crowd, especially if you prefer high-def. (You can opt for a TiVo HD, but you'd still have to pay a monthly fee for their programming guide.) But that may finally be changing, thanks to the EchoStar TR-50. For all intents and purposes, the TR-50 takes many of the features found on Dish Networks' excellent satellite DVRs (such as the ViP622 and 722) and brings them to antenna-based TV viewers.


Which goes on further as follows:


> ...EchoStar touts its ability to "access premium Internet-based TV programming via broadband Internet," as well as "DVR management and timer creation via Internet"--though the timeframe for such features wasn't disclosed.


My point is its ability to "access premium Internet-based TV programming via broadband Internet." Yeah, not developed yet, but hey *how about my 722!*

See http://ces.cnet.com/8301-13855_1-9840910-67.html?tag=blogFeed


----------

